# Crystal Forest



## crimbfighter (Dec 28, 2016)

What's sucks about winter? Everything goes numb... What's cool about winter? CRYSTALS!

D800, 105mm f/2.8 @ f/20 with extension tubes for 1.75:1, 1/100, ISO 200, temp 12 deg F


----------



## tirediron (Dec 28, 2016)

Nicely done!


----------



## xDarek (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice shot!


----------



## crimbfighter (Dec 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done!





xDarek said:


> Nice shot!



Thank you, both! By the time I got an image I liked I no longer had any feeling in my fingers or toes...


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Love it!  I would love to try something like this but don't have the patience or tolerance to.


----------

